# blades spinning when mower is not engaged



## barbmartin

my mower blades spin when the mower is not engaged. therefore it is tearing up my belt almost immediately. need help.


----------



## Thomas

What type of set up...elect pto,hand engage lever etc.??
Idle pully releasing?


----------



## barbmartin

it is a mtd ranch king. it has two pulleys over the blades and one in front. it has a hand lever to engage.


----------



## barbmartin

found my deck diagram


----------



## deerecat570

Check the belt tensioner it might e to tight


----------



## Mickey

I'm not familiar with this machine but by going by the pictures, I don't see a tensioner pulley in contact with the belt. Am I missing something?

Separate issue, sure seems to be a LOT of offset between the engine and the deck pulleys. I'd be concerned about this.


----------



## wjjones

Your belt is either to short, or needs adjusting.


----------



## farmertim

When I look at the photos, I don't see any idler pulley!
It looks like someone has put a short belt on the drive pulley and the two deck pulleys only, I guess that's why there looks to be a greater offset than would normally be evident and this could also be due to the deck being lowered to facilitate the photos.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

pg 14 of the manual shows two bolts serving as belt guides. I don't see these in your pics


----------



## silvertonebetty

My mowerhad that problem and found out it was three inches too small


----------



## jhgky448

i had mtd statesman had no belt tenisoner if belts are right mine had 2 pads that came incontact with deck pullys as they became worn i simpley bent the mounts that had pads down to make contact with deck pulleys when it wasnt engaged it was made by mtd had no adugstment on any belts they had to be exatly right length this may not apply to your machine but my mtd had variable speed pulleys to pull tractor was pain in the but hope this helps have a good day


----------



## jhgky448

took a closer look at your machine almost sure the same as statesmen has flat disc for pads to contact when deck is raised to disengage blads pads are mounted on flat spring steel aprox.1 in wide i am sure i can see one in pic they do get worn and need to be bent down to contact pulleys really hope this helps have a good day


----------

